# How far would you go for your client?



## leannamear (Feb 26, 2020)

I am looking into how far certain company's would go for their client and please leave suggestions, comments or stories of how far you once went with a client.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Depends


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leannamear said:


> I am looking into how far certain company's would go for their client and please leave suggestions, comments or stories of how far you once went with a client.


 Need more information, how far would I go with a good client? How far would I go with a PITA client? I'm not clear what your asking.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

probably need to give a little more info on what you're looking for when you ask "how far would you go for a client"...it is a bit vague


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Let's wait and give the OP a chance to respond before we take this off the rails


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

To the end of the block or first intersection. A lot of people call in the middle of a big snowstorm wanting service for in laws who live miles away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I went too far once.


Never again.



The neighbor complained about too much snow on their side of the driveway


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends


On what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> On what?


A lot of things.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A lot of things.


you've gone too far......


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I usually try to go to bare pavement, but there have been a few lots in disrepair where I've gone further.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I usually try to go to bare pavement, but there have been a few lots in disrepair where I've gone further.


That's what pool salt is for


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Let's wait and give the OP a chance to respond before we take this off the rails





leannamear said:


> please leave suggestions, comments or stories of how far you once went with a client.


it's hard when their pitching us softballs...

Being serious for a second, going back to when I was first starting out, I would regularly underbid projects, not attempting to lowball but just not knowing any better. Sticking it out by finishing the job and honoring the price you quoted is maybe the best example I can give of going the extra mile for a client, even though the customer probably doesn't even realize it. I remember prepping and pouring 40 something feet of sidewalk WITH BAGS AND A MIXER for $700. Oops. First paver project I ever did was a decent sized patio, prepped and laid it for $400. Ouch. The list goes on, but I'm getting better


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I think we spooked him. lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, so thinking about this for a nanosecond...

What does the question mean?

Distance?

Lowering pricing? 

Adding services that might not be your specialty?

Business vs a personal relationship? 

I know, likely the OP will never come back and follow-up on Michael's recommendations.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> OK, so thinking about this for a nanosecond...
> 
> What does the question mean?
> 
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, let the OP come back and post/clarify or we can close the thread...we don't need the unnecessary comments


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Let's wait and give the OP a chance to respond before we take this off the rails


This sounds like permission after a certain amount of time.

PS, I've liked all your comments thus far, I also like to keep the train on the main line, slight detours on opposing tracks are ok as long as they merge the next possible intersection.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

1olddogtwo said:


> This sounds like permission after a certain amount of time.
> 
> PS, I've liked all your comments thus far, I also like to keep the train on the main line, slight detours on opposing tracks are ok as long as they merge the next possible intersection.


no need to take it off the rails at all...if OP doesn't come back then I'll close or remove


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

When I was still in high school, maybe even the year after, we serviced this lady in Gibraltar, she was nice at times, but usually ornery, smoked like two packs a day, won the lottery a number of years ago, and blah blah blah, we had to push mow her lawn because the big mowers were scary, one week we did something incorrectly and she hired someone else to do the lawn, for whatever reason, we got the lawn back, and of course did something wrong again and lost it, I didn’t return her phone call after she called again. 

If we’re talking distance, we drive about an hour north to install 3 yards of mulch in a commercial entity in a VERY VERY VERY affluent community.


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

The first few years in business I would go to far for clients, because you learn from them early years that they don't remember what you did extra for them, at no charge, when it is time to renew any seasonal agreement you had with them, and they will go to the next guy that is a dollar cheaper. If I am driving by a parking lot or a residents drive after a snow fall and the city plow trucks put snow up in the driveways of places, I will clear it for them, but I do not go out and run the whole route again, just to remove this little snow from road clearing. Sometimes the day after a snowfall I need to fix equipment to get it ready for the next snowfall, and do not have time for this type of P.R. type work


----------



## Kc762 (Dec 25, 2019)

after being done with my route and sleeping turned around and plowed to one of my customers parents rural place so they could check on her.

pulled plenty of customers out that decided to try and leave rather than call to get plowed first.

got out and shoveled


----------

